# New seat cushions....



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

I currently have a 1991 B534 Hymer with the rear U shaped lounge.

In a couple of weeks I'm collecting my new 1991 S660 hymer, also with the same rear lounge layout.

I will be needing to get some new seat cushions and seat back cushions made for the S660 rear lounge.

2 questions please:

1) Does anyone know if the seat cushion dimensions on the 534 lounge are identical to the seat cushion dimensions on the S660 lounge? If so I could use my B534 cushions as a template.

2) Can anyone recommend a place in the North West (I am Preston based) that can make and then cover new seat cushions from foam layers as close to original spec as possible?

Any words of wisdom greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

You could try a domestic upholstery company , the principle cant be too different. I'd see if theres a review website, then that could give some info. Alternatively just visit the premises and have a look at some of the work they are/have done. 

Sorry about the lack of recommendations, but, if nothing else it'll bump it up even more.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I had some washable stretch covers made for my Hymer from new last year to protect the original plain blue velour cushions by www.cbscc.co.uk. They are in Bristol but will make up the new cushions and permanent covers either to your measurements or you can send the originals to them (they send you the packaging to return to them) and they will make up the complete set and send them back to you.

Very happy with what they did for us and they have loads of letters of recommendation on their reception walls.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

javea03730 said:


> I had some washable stretch covers made for my Hymer from new last year to protect the original plain blue velour cushions by www.cbscc.co.uk.
> .


This is exactly what we want ! The link doesn't seem to work - please could you tell me the name of the company ?

Thanks

G


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Take the full stop off the end and then it's ok.

Try now

Viv


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

You could try :: Elite Furnishings :: in Tamworth, Staffs. They have been recommended a number of times by MHF members. See the company review section.

Gerald


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

litcher said:


> Take the full stop off the end and then it's ok.
> Try now
> Viv


Thanks Viv ! I should have spottedthat !

Gerald; I think Elite only do replacement or recovering of the foam. We want a removable washable stretch cover to go over the top of our lovely but very impractical cream seats. At the moment we have a homemade set made from single fitted sheets- very effective but very boring !

G


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Grizzly,

Sorry about the link, the company is The Caravan and Boat Seat Cover Centre, phone number 0117 941 0222.

I dealt with Nikki and she was very efficient.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

javea03730 said:


> Hi Grizzly,
> Sorry about the link, the company is The Caravan and Boat Seat Cover Centre, phone number 0117 941 0222.
> I dealt with Nikki and she was very efficient.


Many thanks Mike. This is the first company we've found who do this. It's surely answering a real need - or are we the only messy feeders around ?

G


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi try Albert Flecher 07747071720 he did all my upholstery on my selfbuild (see pics in - Pictures of my new conversion - maddie - below )Great job & would recomend him to anybody.You may have to take your van for measurements and to pick material, then go back for fitting but well worth the trip for quality & price.Tell him terry sent you as he does not know me by user name maddie.
terry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

maddie said:


> Hi try Albert Flecher 07747071720 he did all my upholstery on my selfbuild (


Where is he Terry ? If South Yorkshire then it's a bit far for us I'm afraid.

Does he do removable loose covers or just new covers for worn out seats ?

Ours seats are fine but they are cream and we tend to go for red wine and tomato pasta sauces ! We need something we can whip off and wash between trips.

G


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi G he will do anything,but I think once he had measurements and material you require he would be able to post finished product.He made mine from new but recovered driver/pass seat inc roof lining to cab and door panels all to match.It looks superb though I say so myself :lol: He charged me a very reasonable £750 for the full job and said if we had picked cheaper matterial could have done it for about £600 or a bit less.At the time my mate paid £800 for a lot less work / covers with no foam and even he admitted no where near as good.
edit INC 6ft6ins sq bed with 11 cussions & foam
terry


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi again Grizzly,

Just looked out the bill for the seat covers, came to a total of £412.50 for the lot. Have been washed and came out just like new so there is no problem here. They do also do a completely waterproof fabric, although Nikki did say thas she has a large Alsatian which goes in the water at the coast quite frequently and the wetness does not go through the covers, proven by our sometimes wet Cocker Spaniels. However, she did point out that because of the lining the fabric does tend to make a noise when you move around.

Either way I don't think you will go wrong with that company.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks all for your replies, very helpful.

Can anyone help with the question about the U lounge dimensions comarison?

Cheers


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

For those of you who are North West based, I have found what seems to be an excellent place in Preston. They have been around for 32 years and do a lot of work for Hymer.

I called in for a chat and they were very helpful so I think I will be getting the work done there.

They are called True-Line upholstery, anyone any experience of them?


----------

